# tribal vision



## blueshyguy99 (May 15, 2009)

gotta admit afropips got some crazy **** goin on.
was wondering if anyone knew a bank that sells these to the us, ive found a couple but just wanted some feedback before the final purchase.

also if anyones grown this and how it went

thanks
blue


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

I am sorry but I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## blueshyguy99 (May 16, 2009)

tribal vision is a strain by afropips mixing many fruity strains with the malberry line, i'm just asking around if people know seedbanks that sell this strain that ship to usa.


----------



## Trafic (May 18, 2009)

Attitude has them.
hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.asp


----------

